# question about MTX Thunder 4320 amp



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Question from a newbie here... I recently picked this up used, without an instruction sheet. Can anyone tell me if i can run my rear 2 channels bridged into a 2 ohm load? I do have the original box and it lists the ratings at 4 channels into 4 ohm, 4 channels into 2 ohm and 2 channels into 4 ohm but NOT 2 channels into 2 ohm. I want to run 2 4 ohm subs off of the rear 2 channels and would like to wire them parallel, but want to make sure the amp can handle it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think those amps can be run at 2 ohms bridged. Just 4 ohms bridged. 

http://archive.mtx.com/caraudio/archive/archiveAmps.cfm

I don't see it listed there, but none of their 4-channels amps are bridgeable to 2 ohms.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The older style MTX amps have a built in circuit that removes the negative half of the waveform when bridged into 2 ohms.
It will still work but only play half the signal and sound distorted.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I think they were pretty solid, those old MTX amps. Actual output power numbers here: Google Translate

Specs here: http://web.archive.org/web/19980127110138/http://www.mtxaudio.com/ampspecs.htm


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty consistent with what I tested one at.
My numbers were about 5% greater.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, all who have (or will) respond, I appreciate the info very much! It sounds like I had better map out a new plan for my old school install!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I had good luck running the old Fosgate DSM/IX bbq style amps at 2 ohm mono, same with the Phoenix Gold XS line. Not sure how old school you were looking to go.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

The MTXs were not 2 ohm stable. You can try it, but you might blow it up


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would just bridge both pair of channels into 2 channels and run a sub on each bridged pair.It will run hot if driven hard.600 RMS is a lot of power for an amp of that size but those MTX are well built American made classics.
Just set the gains so its not driven into clipping a lot.And try not to use the built in crossover or thunder eq because if they are not both set identical there will be a phase shift between the channels and you will loose output.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, I had come to the same conclusion, thanks! I had not considered the aspect with the internal crossovers, however. I have an old Coustic XM-3 sitting around - perhaps i could use that instead. Of course, my other option is to use the 4320 for the fronts and rears and get another amp, maybe a 2ohm stable mono amp from the same era, for the subs.


----------

